# Tidju ! Rendez-lui l'Ultraflood !!!!!



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2003)

Plus moyen de poster des conneries en paix !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Depuis qu'il s'est fait éjecter de l'Ultraflood, "il" erre de thread en thread comme une ame en peine, trainant derrière lui plus de dix mille posts qui font un tintamarre du diable !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non seulement il est bruyant, mais il prend toute la place !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, par pitié, rendez-lui son territoire (ou faites semblant de le lui rendre : dès qu'il y sera de nouveau, on l'emmurera et on sera tranquilles !!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...siouplait !!!


----------



## Philito (28 Juillet 2003)

Ils ont déjà recommencé un thread dédié à la disparition de l'ultraflood depuis,  qui en était à une dizaine de pages.... mais ce n'est pas suffisant visiblement !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

Merci de soutenir l'UltraFlood


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 ...ils sont trop ces ultrafloodeurs !!! ils postent plus vite que mes pages ne s'affichent !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est l'UltraFlood qu'on veux


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est tout un art


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ADSL1024


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Où ça ? Où ça ?


----------



## Philito (28 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est l'UltraFlood qu'on veux
> 
> ...



Regarde  ici 

Ultraflood.com est libre, pourquoi ne pas faire un site dédié qu'à ça ??? Un site avec seulement un forum avec qu'un thème et un thread "ultraflood" évidemment et tu en deviendrais le modérateur....?


----------



## Philito (28 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Où ça ? Où ça ?
> ...



ben là....



			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Merci de soutenir l'UltraFlood
> 
> ...



mais ça devient plus "Merci de débatre sur le bien fondé du flood" que de le soutenir.... (à part the Big d'une façon toujours aussi subtile et visuelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






 et je ne sais pas d'où j'ai eu l'impression qu'il y avait une dizaine de pages ou c'était ailleurs....


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ADSL1024
> 
> ...



meme pô y'en à même en 56k


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

voire 128


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ultraflood.com est libre, pourquoi ne pas faire un site dédié qu'à ça ??? Un site avec seulement un forum avec qu'un thème et un thread "ultraflood" évidemment et tu en deviendrais le modérateur....?
> 
> 
> ...








 Mais c'est génial !!!! Et si en plus, on restreint le nombre de membres à 1, il sera bien peinard !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> mais ça devient plus "Merci de débatre sur le bien fondé du flood" que de le soutenir.... (à part the Big d'une façon toujours aussi subtile et visuelle
> 
> ...



c'est ici les 10 pages


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je ne suis pas tout seul


----------



## Philito (28 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est ici les 10 pages  *



Merci de me rassurer, je ne suis pas fou, il me semblait bien que vous aviez déjà écrit dix pages sur le sujet....


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Je ne suis pas tout seul
> ...



Ah bon ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * voire 128
> 
> 
> 
> ...



comme quoi


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah bon ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Philito (28 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et on lui mettrait son site en local ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca fera des économies de temps de connexion en plus, génial !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Regarde  ici
> 
> ...



Non rien


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

C'est contraire à l'esprit


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * C'est contraire à l'esprit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arffff !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * C'est contraire à l'esprit
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tout à fait


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2003)

Si un jour, vous faites des T-shirts Ultraflood, réservez m'en un ou deux siouplait !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Si un jour, vous faites des T-shirts Ultraflood, réservez m'en un ou deux siouplait !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est une idée, pour l'Apple Expo


----------



## Philito (29 Juillet 2003)

Ouaisss des t-shirts !!! Allez j'en veux bien, surtout que j'essaie d'aller à l'apple expo aussi !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> * Ouaisss des t-shirts !!! Allez j'en veux bien, surtout que j'essaie d'aller à l'apple expo aussi !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu soutiens l'UltraFlood maintenant


----------



## Philito (29 Juillet 2003)

Non


----------



## Philito (29 Juillet 2003)

Mais tu me reconnaitrais à l'apple expo et je soutiens les t-shirts par contre....


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

Je crois que je vais créer une branche dissidente de l'ultraflood : le Xtremflood pour ceux qui floodent dangereusement sur leur lieu de travail !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Un must !


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Je crois que je vais créer une branche dissidente de l'ultraflood : le Xtremflood pour ceux qui floodent dangereusement sur leur lieu de travail !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## Zitoune (29 Juillet 2003)

Après, il ny' aura plus qu'à fonder la FFF : Fédération Français de Flood  avec l'ANPE comme Sponsor officiel


----------



## Nephou (29 Juillet 2003)

En tant quassocié de votre entreprise tranchante, je massocie à ce projet-ci aussi. Je suis sûr que Roberto  rentré de vacances sinon cest de la triche  nous rejoindra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_PS : j'en ai encore les mains toutes poisseuses, même en me les lavant à l'eau de javel tu fais quoi avec ta poignée ?_


----------



## anntraxh (29 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Je crois que je vais créer une branche dissidente de l'ultraflood : le Xtremflood pour ceux qui floodent dangereusement sur leur lieu de travail !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je suis pour ainsi dire "interdit de Web" à la maison, et quand je poste de chez moi, je le fais en cachette pour éviter les "prises de bec" et autres engueulades énergivores !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Et mieux encore que le Xtremflood ... le SupremHomeflood ! là ce serait du VRAI sport ... hin, thebig ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu es partant ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> *avec l'ANPE comme Sponsor officiel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrffffff ! Heureusement que je suis l'unique responsable des logs de connexions sur le firewall de ma boite !!! ... un petit coup de balai de temps en temps, et c'est clean comme un sou neuf ces engins !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et mieux encore que le Xtremflood ... le SupremHomeflood ! là ce serait du VRAI sport ... hin, thebig ???
> 
> 
> ...


Euh anntraxh ! Courageux mais pas téméraire !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Et après, tu me vois encore flooder avec les deux bras dans le platre ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (et encore, dans le meilleur des cas !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## macinside (29 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Merci de soutenir l'UltraFlood
> 
> ...



a bas l'utraflood


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> a bas l'utraflood
> 
> 
> ...











 ... mais je reve là !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

Et puis, on peut rever : une horde d'ultra et de Xtrem flooders tombant en piqué sur le forum OSX, postant apocalyptiquement avec l'énergie du désespoir avant de se faire bannir à jamais par des modérateurs lourdement armés, dans un baroud d'honneur dont on parlerait encore dans 10 générations !!!!
Meme Kubrick n'y aurait pas pensé !!!


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Et puis, on peut rever : une horde d'ultra et de Xtrem flooders tombant en piqué sur le forum OSX, postant apocalyptiquement avec l'énergie du désespoir avant de se faire bannir à jamais par des modérateurs lourdement armés, dans un baroud d'honneur dont on parlerait encore dans 10 générations !!!!
> Meme Kubrick n'y aurait pas pensé !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Les escadrilles sont deja en route


----------



## anntraxh (29 Juillet 2003)

ouais, d'enfer ta proposition, thebig, ... mais revenons-en au sujet ... 

avez-vous remarqué que depuis plus de 30 minutes, Globalichou  SE TAIT ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



qu'il met vraiment en pratique sa grève du flood ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







allez-vous, funestes modos, laisser ce pôôôvre floodeur sombrer dans la neurasthénie totale ? le laisser dépérir, se flétrir, s'anémier et crever seul dans son coin sans réagir ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










il faut être sans âme, sans coeur, sans humanité pour rester insensible à ce drame qui se joue sous vos yeux ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  !!!

c'est du MEURTRE !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> c'est du MEURTRE !
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais ! Rendez-nous notre floodeur préféré !!!


----------



## Philito (29 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ouais ! Rendez-nous notre floodeur préféré !!!
> 
> 
> ...



oui car je veux ce t-shirt.... bon qu'on lui rende 500 pages et puis on avise.... non ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quelqu'un se sent l'âme d'un sondage....?


----------



## macinside (29 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas dutout


----------



## aricosec (29 Juillet 2003)

d'aprés la PUB,c'est un ultraflooder de slip
. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








.


----------



## barbarella (29 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> quelqu'un se sent l'âme d'un sondage....?
> ...



Allez c'est parti 

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1059437010barbarella">


*Il faut rendre l'ultraflood à glogalcut*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />oui
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />non
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />m'en fous
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## anntraxh (29 Juillet 2003)

a voté ...

plus d'une heure et 11 min. de silence , Global , ça vaaaaa ???? tu tiens le coup ?


----------



## Bilbo (29 Juillet 2003)

A voté.

Quelqu'un pourrait répondre "non" pour que mon vote soit secret ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## Philito (29 Juillet 2003)

Ai voté.... (ja!) 

Merci barbarella !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2003)

A voté.
C'etait quoi deja la question?


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juillet 2003)

C'était : As-tu voté ?


----------



## KARL40 (29 Juillet 2003)

Je ne vote pas mais je suis de tout flood avec Globalcut ! J'espère qu'il s'en sortira


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> a bas l'utraflood
> 
> ...



Attends... faut recadrer... T'es pas contre l'ultraflood (vu que question flood tu y connais un rayon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), t'es contre le fait que globalcut ait plus de posts que toi


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * a voté ...
> 
> plus d'une heure et 11 min. de silence , Global , ça vaaaaa ???? tu tiens le coup ?
> 
> ...



Je vais bien

J'ai voté 

Je vous remercie de votre interet pour ce débat

Je suis toujours en grêve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh la vache, 4 lignes dans un seul post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne savais plus que c'etait possible et toi Mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens pendant que j'y suis je vous souhaite un bon apéro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca fera toujours un post en moins ailleur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je crois que j'ai rien oublié pour le moment


----------



## KARL40 (29 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> Attends... faut recadrer... T'es pas contre l'ultraflood (vu que question flood tu y connais un rayon
> 
> 
> ...



Alors là, si c'est pas du règlement de compte !


----------



## molgow (29 Juillet 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> *Quelqu'un pourrait répondre "non" pour que mon vote soit secret ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A voté NON.

Désolé, mais il y a des choses plus intelligentes à faire que de poster sans réfléchir avec seul but d'augmenter son compteur de messages...


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> A voté NON.
> 
> ...



Ce dont tu parles là c'est du flood

l'UltraFlood c'est autre chose et Karl 40 l'a bien expliqué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> L'ultraflood était un espace de détente, de débat et surtout de connerie
> 
> ...



ok, pour commencer on fait des pages vides, un lettre par post etc, mais l'UltraFlood est vite devenu un espace d'echanges, de delires entre plusieurs membres.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Alors là, si c'est pas du règlement de compte !
> 
> ...



C'est pas du règlement de compte... Je trouve simplement que Mackie abuse un peu sur ce coup-là... Parce que je me souviens d'une période où môssieur postait 300 messages par jour, pleins de vide pour la plupart, uniquement pour arriver à 5000/8000/10000 sur son compteur


----------



## Zitoune (29 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ok, pour commencer on fait des pages vides, un lettre par post etc, mais l'UltraFlood est vite devenu un espace d'echanges, de delires entre plusieurs membres.  *




Tout à fait


----------



## ficelle (29 Juillet 2003)

je serais curieux de savoir combien de Mo represente le flood dans la base de données macgé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon vous pourriez faire un peu d'ultraflood  par là, ils en auraient bien besoin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

...soyez silencieux 2 minutes, j'essaie de flooder de chez moi....!
...flood...flood...reflood... etc... etc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Aîîîîeeeee ! mais ma chérie, je fais un virement aux 3 Suisses sur le PC Banking !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...soyez silencieux 2 minutes, j'essaie de flooder de chez moi....!*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2003)




----------



## guytantakul (29 Juillet 2003)

Non, non, j'ai rien à dire... juste que je voulais arriver à 772 posts avant d'aller au lit. 
Bon, ayé ! Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> * je serais curieux de savoir combien de Mo represente le flood dans la base de données macgé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Est-ce que "A la queue leu leu!!!" est considéré comme du flood


----------



## KARL40 (29 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> C'est pas du règlement de compte... Je trouve simplement que Mackie abuse un peu sur ce coup-là... Parce que je me souviens d'une période où môssieur postait 300 messages par jour, pleins de vide pour la plupart, uniquement pour arriver à 5000/8000/10000 sur son compteur
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi une période ? Cela a changé ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













PS : chaque réponse pour ne rien dire est du flood... 
      ceci est un brillant exemple


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ceci est un brillant exemple    *



Donc ceci en serait un autre.


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Donc ceci en serait un autre.
> 
> ...



Désolé de pas vous aider, mais je suis encore en greve


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Désolé de pas vous aider, mais je suis encore en greve
> 
> ...



Bon... on attendra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Minuit, c'est ça?


----------



## macinside (29 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Attends... faut recadrer... T'es pas contre l'ultraflood (vu que question flood tu y connais un rayon
> 
> ...



je suis contre l'utraflood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (même i j'y ai participer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Bon... on attendra
> 
> ...



oui, si je la reconduit pas


----------



## KARL40 (29 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Donc ceci en serait un autre.
> 
> ...



Une variante simple :


----------



## KARL40 (29 Juillet 2003)

Et une variante composée :


----------



## Zitoune (29 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Et une variante composée :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Floodeur, va


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ADSL1024
> 
> ...


Connexion RTC et j'arrive à suivre quand-même


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> meme pô y'en à même en 56k
> 
> ...





			
				Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * voire 128
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh non Zitoune, le 56k c'est pire que le 128  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (crois en mon expérience forcée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Je crois que je vais créer une branche dissidente de l'ultraflood : le Xtremflood pour ceux qui floodent dangereusement sur leur lieu de travail !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On peut avoir une réduction avec une license éducation ? (c'est bien plus dur du bahut, faut déjà réussir à trouver un ordi qui fonctionne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> a bas l'utraflood
> 
> ...


Jaloux


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Je ne suis pas tout seul
> ...


Je te rrmercie au nom de Finn, prerima, ginette, karl, moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et par la-même je me rends compte que j'ai posté déjà 5 réponses ici (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 )


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je te rrmercie au nom de Finn, prerima, ginette, karl, moi
> 
> 
> ...



Ca se deplace


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> (c'est bien plus dur du bahut, faut déjà réussir à trouver un ordi qui fonctionne
> 
> 
> ...


...et moi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...j'ai été jusqu'à me faire fabriquer un déguisement de routeur en néoprène pour pouvoir poster incognito !
problème : c'était tellement réaliste qu'un jour deux ou trois gars m'ont poursuivi pour me brancher !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...je te dis pas la panique !!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * problème : c'était tellement réaliste qu'un jour deux ou trois gars m'ont poursuivi pour me brancher !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T'avais qu'à te couper la touffe et te mettre des paneaux solaires sur la tête


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> T'avais qu'à te couper la touffe et te mettre des paneaux solaires sur la tête
> 
> 
> ...



Spoutnik, c'est toi ?


----------



## krystof (29 Juillet 2003)

A voté.

La solution ne serait pas de rendre l'ultraflood à Globalcut, mais de le supprimer.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * A voté.
> 
> La solution ne serait pas de rendre l'ultraflood à Globalcut, mais de le supprimer.
> 
> ...



L'UltraFlood ou GlobalCut? Ou les deux...


----------



## krystof (29 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> L'UltraFlood ou GlobalCut? Ou les deux...
> 
> ...



Pour un, c'est déjà fait, il n'y a plus qu'à terminer le travail.

Je propose la Sibérie, avec casimir comme gay compagnon.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

Et voilà !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...un gars bien sympa au demeurant, qui ne demandait rien à personne, qui floodait dans son coin sans emmerder personne, à qui on allait rendre visite les jours ou on n'avait pas grand chose à dire pour faire sautiller un compteur un peu mollasson !
...un gars qui, à son tour, venait parfois déposer quelques pièces dans nos threads quand ils commencaient à sentir le renfermé !
...et on le brime !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... on lui brise ses ailes tel un pélican jeté à terre par une tempete impétueuse ... on lui vole son territoire tel un Sitting Bull qui aurait peine à se tenir debout ...
C'est inique ! Je vous le dis, c'est inique !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Viens dans mon thread, Global et épanche toi (mais pas trop quand meme !!!)


----------



## krystof (29 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Viens dans mon thread, Global et épanche toi (mais pas trop quand meme !!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas "et penche toi" que tu voulais dire


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Et voilà !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci TheBig de me donner asile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, il est où ton thread


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est pas "et penche toi" que tu voulais dire
> 
> 
> ...








 ...certainement pas...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



S'il zippe à la vitesse ou il floode on n'est pas sorti de l'auberge !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> Au fait, il est où ton thread
> 
> 
> ...


...t'as les deux pieds dedans Global !!!


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...t'as les deux pieds dedans Global !!!
> 
> 
> ...



En plus j'ai marché dedans...


----------



## krystof (29 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> En plus j'ai marché dedans...
> 
> ...



Casimir c'est oublié


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> En plus j'ai marché dedans...
> 
> 
> ...


Euh ! Modérateur siouplait !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...juste au moment ou j'allais finir mes épinards !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2003)

Merci au suisse qui m'a abonné à  "Join4Free" afin de je cite



> Join4Free Members receive the following benefits:
> 
> a. Unlimited Access to Join4Free.
> b. A daily adult newsletter with free photos and many other FREE  Special Offers.
> c. Daily Specials on consumer friendly offers from our publisher optinmail.cc




Par contre t'as oublié ton ip


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Par contre t'as oublié ton ip
> 
> ...





> [*This IP address has been recorded for security purposes.  Fraudulent Actions are not tolerated, and will be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.]



j'espere qu'elle est fixe


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

Fiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnn ! y'a Weboliver qui a déposé une photo dégueu dans mon thread !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : règle nr 1 : diviser les modérateurs !!! Arfff !


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Merci au suisse qui m'a abonné à  "Join4Free" *


suisse, moi ?
Ca va pas ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Fiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnn ! y'a Weboliver qui a déposé une photo dégueu dans mon thread !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bon, j'ai tout nettoyé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais reste l'odeur...


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * C'est bon, j'ai tout nettoyé...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dis donc, qu'est-ce que tu tonds bien, tu voudrais pas passer un petit coup chez moi (c'est pas loin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est bon, j'ai tout nettoyé...
> 
> 
> ...


(je voudrais pouvoir te dire merci, mais je suis en grève sauvage !!!!)


----------



## Bilbo (6 Août 2003)

Faites quelques chose ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















À+


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Faites quelques chose !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je suis pas là de toute la soirée, je reviens, je m'informe, je dit ce que j'ai à dire et voilà


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> je dit ce que j'ai à dire et voilà



Souvent pas grand chose.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Souvent pas grand chose.



t'es marrant, toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pas facile avec le verre à la bouche


----------



## krystof (7 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> t'es marrant, toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'expérience qui parle.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> L'expérience qui parle.



c'est l'hopital qui s'fout d'la cha hips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rité


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Fiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnn ! y'a Weboliver qui a déposé une photo dégueu dans mon thread !!!!!



Le salopiaud !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : règle nr 1 : diviser les modérateurs !!! Arfff !



ok c'est quoi la règle n°2 ?


----------



## guytantakul (9 Août 2003)

J'y travaille, mais j'ai pas encore trouvé !


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ok c'est quoi la règle n°2 ?



Si je te le dis, tu me croiras jamais


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2003)

vas y balance


----------



## Philito (9 Août 2003)

pourquoi j'ai encore l'impression que ça va dégénérer ici......


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi j'ai encore l'impression que ça va dégénérer ici......



Non


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Août 2003)

j'attends toujours


----------



## nato kino (13 Août 2003)

Dieu que c'est bon !!


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Dieu que c'est bon !!



que de plaisirs


----------



## nato kino (13 Août 2003)

Plains toi... Sous couvert de pétition, on t'offre un sujet de pur "flood" !!

_ Give me five 'ti cut, give me five !! _


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Plains toi..; Sous couvert de pétition, on t'offre un sujet de pur "flood" !!
> 
> _ Give me five 'ti cut, give me five !! _



Mais je veux pas de ce flood là, c'est trop facile, je veux l'UltraFlood


----------



## nato kino (13 Août 2003)

Même pas foutu d'être original... !! C'est que du réchauffé ton ultra machin chose... Ponds nous un truc couillu et on viens de suite te donner un coup de paluche !!


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> ...un truc couillu ...un coup de paluche...



Pardon?

Je sais... je sais...


----------



## nato kino (13 Août 2003)

Les 'tits jeunes, faut les aider !!


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2003)

Laissons les découvrir leur corp par eux meme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non ce n'est pas sale...


----------



## gribouille (12 Février 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

>



TheBig Poowwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

>



C'était la minute nécessaire de Monsieur Gribouille


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'était la minute nécessaire de Monsieur Gribouille



Tiens, j'ai déjà vu ça quelque part


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Février 2004)

oui hein


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> oui hein



C'est dingue tout ce qu'il y a à lire le soir venu


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2004)

bon je bannis qui ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] bon je bannis qui ?



T'as plus que ce mot là au bout des doigts


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as plus que ce mot là au bout des doigts



ah non, mais j'attends patiemment la possibilité de bannir mackie !


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ah non, mais j'attends patiemment la possibilité de bannir mackie !



Mais t'es modo dans quel forum au juste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mackie ? il est pas parti en voyage de noce avec Casimir ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ah non, mais j'attends patiemment la possibilité de bannir mackie !



C'est possible ça un bannissment à mains nues entre modos verts buvant du Banga


----------



## KARL40 (12 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mackie ? il est pas parti en voyage de noce avec Casimir ?



Le pauvre ... J'espère qu'il aime dormir sur le ventre !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible ça un bannissment à mains nues entre modos verts buvant du Banga



Y'en à qui disent que non, mais bon


----------



## KARL40 (12 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible ça un bannissment à mains nues entre modos verts buvant du Banga



Euh ... C'est délicieux le Banga ....







à vomir !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Le pauvre ... J'espère qu'il aime dormir sur le ventre !!!



Tiens ça me fait penser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Où vais-je poser mon oreiller ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça me fait penser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme tous les soir ? au pied du grand téléphone blanc ?


----------



## KARL40 (13 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça me fait penser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Début de  REPONSE  !!


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Début de  REPONSE  !!



Ca existe encore les montres calculette ?


----------



## KARL40 (13 Février 2004)

Ca va redevenir "tendance" .... Très pratique avec l'Euro en fait


----------



## gribouille (13 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ah non, mais j'attends patiemment la possibilité de bannir mackie !



*OH OUI OH OUI OH OUI*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible ça un bannissment à mains nues entre modos verts buvant du Banga



oui si tous les modos joignent leurs super pouvoirs pour bannir Mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 .. un peu façon Ghostbuster lorsqu'ils croisent leurs machins laser


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> oui si tous les modos joignent leurs super pouvoirs pour bannir Mackie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiens, ca me rappel quand je fais pipi avec d'autres


----------



## Foguenne (13 Février 2004)

Il est pas ici Melaure ?


----------



## gribouille (14 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il est pas ici Melaure ?



hahemmm touss-tousss


----------

